# Needing help for hunter ed class



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey folks, I need some help. A couple of months ago I won a Barska spotting scope in a drawing. Since I already have the same one, I thought I would give the new one away to someone in our upcoming Hunter Education class. I can't figure out a way to do it though. Any ideas? There must be a few rules though.

1. above all else, it must be fair, so that any one of any age can win. (I really want a deserving kid to get it)

2. I would like it to encourage class participation, and learning

3. I don't want someone who can't be there for a class or range day to be unable to win

4. I really don't want to draw a name out of a hat. If I have to do that, I'll probably not give it away until I can come up with a contest or something

I really have been thinking about this for a while, and haven't come up with a good idea. Please help me, thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

How many in the class, when do they write their tests?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just asking as I don't know the requirements there, here its class time with a test.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Class spans two weeks, 2 hours a night for 5 nights, plus one range day. I considered asking a series of easy questions that they will get the answers to during class, drawing a name from all of those that get all of the answers correct on my little test.

Questions could be what is number one reason hunters get injured or killed, 3 rules of safe firearms handling, what color should you wear when hunting. Things like that are all discussed during class several times, and maybe a question that is contained somewhere in the class handbook. Keep them coming guys, and thank you.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh too, we expect about 25-30 in the class.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Give it to the kid who needs the most help on the shooting range.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

First thing is to tell them of the prize so you'll get full participation. As a large class size the instructor chooses 10 ques., the first to raise their hand and answers the ques. correctly is a finalist, after the 10 are picked the class ( class participation ) which could have pre-determined ques written down will ask the finalist a ques. - first to raise their hand and answers correctly is a finalist - those 5 winners will answer questions until last student standing and will win the prize. This will involve everyone. The final ques could come from the students or instructor. Something along these lines.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe, you could have them take small test in the beginning of the course. (Not telling them why).

Then give them the same test at the end.... Most improved wins.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

During your classes you'll probably get to know many of the participants. Look for someone deserving and give it to him(with the consent of his parent) I'm sure that youll find someone who is in need and is also deserving. Maybe someone who needs a mentor!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short said:


> This is by far the most fair idea I have seen. This way it truly is random.


but how do you break the ties?what about those who ace test on first attempt?


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Given the fact that some of the kids may come from a household where no one hunts they would be at a distinct disadvantage on a test before the class. That doesn't seem fair to me. After the class they have alll been exposed to the same information and as long as the test is on those subject matters it would be completely fair. Personally I 'd look for the kid who needs a mentor or has a financial disadvantage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like hassell's idea, then you will see who is really interested in the whole thing.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Just put all their names in a jar and draw for the winner at the end of the class.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Undead said:


> Given the fact that some of the kids may come from a household where no one hunts they would be at a distinct disadvantage on a test before the class. That doesn't seem fair to me. After the class they have alll been exposed to the same information and as long as the test is on those subject matters it would be completely fair. Personally I 'd look for the kid who needs a mentor or has a financial disadvantage.


This is kinda the angle I'm coming from.

My guess is. That one kid who doesn't come from an outdoors type family will probably do poorly on the first test. And if him/her pays attention and works hard, they would easily be "most improved".

And that kid probably has zero gear.

And would walk away from class learning gun safety, hunting ethics and hard work has rewards.... Something children these days know little about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have a plan then. I've run into a few of them through the years and given away most all of what I don't use. I still have more than i need ....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Daamud said:


> This is kinda the angle I'm coming from.
> 
> My guess is. That one kid who doesn't come from an outdoors type family will probably do poorly on the first test. And if him/her pays attention and works hard, they would easily be "most improved".
> 
> ...


 I was thinking along that angle also but thought what if there are more than 1 deserving student ( maybe 3 or more ) if a couple or more made it to the finals they would have a better chance.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

hassell said:


> I was thinking along that angle also but thought what if there are more than 1 deserving student ( maybe 3 or more ) if a couple or more made it to the finals they would have a better chance.


Make them arm wrestle for it....


----------

